
Ask HN: What Does the California Consumer Privacy Act Do for Me? - tempsy
I understand the act goes into effect Jan 1, 2020. What can I now ask companies for or to do?
======
mtmail
From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Consumer_Privacy_Ac...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Consumer_Privacy_Act)

"The intentions of the Act are to provide California residents with the right
to:

    
    
      * Know what personal data is being collected about them.
      
      * Know whether their personal data is sold or disclosed and to whom.
      
      * Say no to the sale of personal data.
      
      * Access their personal data.
        
      * Request a business to delete any personal information about a consumer collected from that consumer.
      
      * Not be discriminated against for exercising their privacy rights."
    

If it's anything like the GDPR you can send a letter asking for a print-out of
all personal data. And request it gets deleted. Note that financial
transaction must be retained based on other laws (tax law) so companies can't
delete everything.

[https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-request-your-
per...](https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-request-your-personal-
data-under-gdpr/)

